# Help ?



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

My Mum and Dad have recently returned from a short holiday in Barcelona and when my mum stroked Pippa, she yelped. At first we thought she was just in a mood with my mum for leaving her, but today shes been yelping when anyone stroked her, so we are a bit concerned. I've checked all her body; teeth, bones, joints etc but can't see anything that could be a problem. The only thing I did see was a small rash (slight redness and a few bumps) around her groin, which looks like a heat rash, that humans get. Has anyone got any ideas what may be wrong with her as I'm quite concerned and she doesnt seem herself, her tail is between her legs  Thank you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would pop in to the vets...if it isn't like her to yelp when touched....she must be in some kind of pain, and I would want to put my mind at ease.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I would pop in to the vets...if it isn't like her to yelp when touched....she must be in some kind of pain, and I would want to put my mind at ease.


Thanks Amanda, will have to book her in at the vets, i'm quite curious to know whats up with her to be honest, as there's nothing I can see that could be a problem. Not very nice to see your pets not acting themselves. Thanks again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a problem...please let us know what happens at the vets.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

I will do  My mum's said that we'll see how she is tomorrow and take her on Saturday if she's still not herself.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is she yelping at any one particular spot? like her neck? or is it just when touched anywhere?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

The day that my parents got back (tuesday), she yelped before my mum even touched her. But today its been when she's been stroked anywhere, but i sat her on my knee and rubbed my hand all over her body and she didn't yelp once. It doesn's seem like she is in pain, it seems more that she is frightened of people touching her but nothing has happened recently which could give her a fear of being stroked.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't wish to scare you at all Grace but this is something you should bear in mind.
It's a copy and paste from a thread about meningitis.


Obi's story hear with symptoms if it helps 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/author/clare-carroll/


Typical symptoms of SRM include:

Hyper reaction to touch, particularly neck/spine area 
Pain when head moved side to side, up and down 
Fever 
Lethargic behaviour 
Strange gait when walking and standing motionless with an arched back 
Reluctance to go up/down steps 
Shaking/panting


Just realised Pippa is not a puppy, sorry. I would still keep this mind mind though 

If any/ all or some of these apply to your puppy then please seek veterinary advice quickly. It seems to be quite common among youg cockapoos or at least there have been quite a few affected by it. With promt treatment recovery is good.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for that Karen, was very useful, will be keeping an even closer eye on her now tomorrow! Will let you know what happens with her, I hope that she doesn't have meningitis though


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I hope so too and she probably hasn't but it's definately worth being aware of. Just keep an extra close eye on her, like you say.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

I will do, she's definetley not herself..been stood like this for about 5 minutes


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh bless her, she definately looks uncomfortable.  
I think a trip to the vets either way.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I must admit if it were me I'd take her to the vets straight away as something is obviously wrong. I always like to be sure it's not something major. Hope she gets better and whatever it is goes away soon and she's back to herself.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor girl, not herself for sure. she looks uncomfortable...is she eating, drinking, lying down? does she take a treat from you?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

my mums booked her in at the vets for tomorrow  ive just gone outside with her and shes climbed on me and refused to move, usually she's chasing round after her ball! she's perked up a bit when i mentioned the word 'walk', so going to take her for a little one now and see how she is. She's only had one drink today but has been munching on her dinner, glad she's got an appointment at the vets though, lets just hope its nothing serious! Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Grace I have just realised how old you are! I hope my post hasn't scared you, I apologise if so!! I am glad your mum has booked her in to the vet tomorrow. I might be tempted to urge your mum to push for an urgent appointment tonight though if she can get one.
If not keep an eye on Pippa, if she vomits or looks like she may be getting worse then I wouldn't wait until morning.
Fingers crossed for you and Pippa, hopefully it's just something she has eaten given her tummy ache or something.
We will be waiting for an update


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

haha, don't worry about that, its ok  they had no appointments tonight and no one can take her till tomorrow night, her appointments not until 6pm  I will definetley keep an eye on her and will let you know what the vet says to us tomorrow, shall i post it in here? not really too familiar with how this website works!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor wee Pippa - hope she feels better soon. She looks a bit miserable in the pic. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Grace said:


> haha, don't worry about that, its ok  they had no appointments tonight and no one can take her till tomorrow night, her appointments not until 6pm  I will definetley keep an eye on her and will let you know what the vet says to us tomorrow, shall i post it in here? not really too familiar with how this website works!


Yes Grace just post it on this thread. If you are unsure of anything just ask, we love to help on here!
Also if you are worried about Pippa later and need a bit of reassurance or moral support, there is always someone lingering around on here to chat to. We are a caring bunch and we will be hoping Pippa gets back to herself as soon as possible and will be looking forward to your update


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you so much! This is a wonderful website full of lovely people such as yourself, I'm very thankful for all your support and lovely messages and will keep you updated


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Just a quick question, on one of my other threads i managed to some how get notifications through email, everytime someone posted a reply. Does anyone know I can do that for this thread please?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If you got it from a previous thread, your settings should be the same for this one too...it is just a check box in the User CP section...on your left hand side above the forums


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

ahh done it, thank you Amanda, i won't miss a reply now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a problem! just hoping your girls is doing ok,


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

she perked up quite a lot on the park and was eger to chase her ball but one time when she ran after it, she caught it the collapsed squealing, so just to be sure, i carried her home..shes not left my side since returning home and is looking very sorry for herself!


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

my mum thinks she may have some sort of worm inside her.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh poor thing. I don't think a reaction like that would be caused by worms. She is in pain somewhere.
Is there a vet providing out of hours cover near you, just in case you need it? Might be worth finding out the number as if she were my dog I wouldn't be happy to leave her until tomorrow night to be seen.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

I think theres an emergency vets half an hour away which is open 24 hours  There is an open slot at our local vets early tomorrow morning, so if Pippa does get worse over night I'm sure my mum wouldn'd hesitate to ring work and take Pippa to the vets.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

and yes i doubt she has worms too! she has worming tablets throughout the year


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Excellent! Fingers crossed you don't need them. Hugs to Pippa.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Poor Girl! yes she must be in pain somewhere inside...poor thing...glad you have been bumped to early morning,,,,and that if needed there is a vet near that is 24 hours. poor girl, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for your concern Amanda...wouldn't it be great if dogs could talk haha, they could tell you where they're hurting and could be zixed right away!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes it would sure help ALOT!!! I am sure they wish it too!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Grace - does your vet have an out of hours number that you can ring? I think for peace of mind a chat with a vet would be a good idea? Hope that Pippa is Ok xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Grace ... sorry to read about Pippa .. yes agree with all above .. vet needs to check her over ... I know how much we worry about our cockapoos when they dont seem right .. so sending you a hug xxx


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Grace - does your vet have an out of hours number that you can ring? I think for peace of mind a chat with a vet would be a good idea? Hope that Pippa is Ok xxx


Im not too sure to be honest, I think my mum may have breifly explained over the phone whilst making an appointment what was wrong with her, and they didnt think she needed to be seen urgently


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Grace ... sorry to read about Pippa .. yes agree with all above .. vet needs to check her over ... I know how much we worry about our cockapoos when they dont seem right .. so sending you a hug xxx


yes, will be seeing the vet tomorrow  they become part of the family dont they, and when somethings not right you begin to worry! thanks for the hug hehee xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I just found this thread - poor Pippa! Good luck at the vets and hopefully she returns to her normal self soon!


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

aww thank you


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Pippa didn't seem to squeal this morning when I touched her, but saying that..she hasnt had the energy to move all morning! Been lying in the same spot for a few hours now. Vets later on, will let you know how it goes, fingers crossed its only something small  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Pippa  It's hard to know what to do sometimes, vets are so expensive but so worth the money at the same time!
I hope you get some answers


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

it is  let's just hope the vet can fix her and make her back to her normal self!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Crossing everythign that is is nothing too serious, anxoius to hear she is ok, big hugs.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

KCsunshine said:


> Crossing everythign that is is nothing too serious, anxoius to hear she is ok, big hugs.


Thank you! Actually sat in the vets right now with her, she seems to have perked up quite a lot today which is nice to see, will see if the vets spots anything


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got back from the vets, he seems to think that she's injured her back, which would explain why she squealed when anyone touched her! She was given an injection in her spine and has to have some sort of medicine on her food everyday for a week, and fingers crossed after a week she should be as good as new!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update...poor girl. Hope she is right as rain in a week.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased the vet has checked her over .. I hope she is more comfortable in herself ... 

We all worry so much about our dogs and as said previously by Karen their have been some very poorly cockapoos this past year with meningitis which is such a worry to owners and their friends too xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Grace, the update is great. Fingers crossed that an injured back is all it is and Pippa will be back to herself in no time.
Please just keep a close eye on her and if she starts doing any of the things in the list I posted earlier then don't hesitate to get her back to the vets.

How is she today?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Paws up if you're feeling better!









And this was her out on a walk earlier..









Will definetly be keeping an eye on her, and she seems almost back to her old self already, was a bit of a scared seeing her like that the other day but you lovely lot gave lots of good advice and Pippa would like to say...'Thanks for all your support, my backs a little sore but that won't stop me chasing my ball! WOOF'


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so glad she is feeling more herself 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

phew, so sorry she has a bad back but bery relieved at the same time! Lovely pictures, she is so cute.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, we were all relieved too, could have been a lot worse..like the poor pups with meningitis.  she's not too keen on her medicine though haha!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Only just spotted this thread. So glad she's feeling more like herself and she's been seen by the vet. She is gorgeous.

Sue x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Grace, I've not been on for a few days so only just reading this thread. Glad she is feeling a bit better. Keep a close eye on her and go straight back to your vet if the symptoms come back again. She's very pretty btw


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Claire! She's feeling a lot better now and is acting like her old self again. Maybe she'd pulled a muscle or something when chasing her ball, but she's letting us stroke her again now and is enjoying her night time cuddles before bed


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi just thought I would ask after Pippa. I hope she is back to her old self now?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

The medicine seems to have sorted her back out, which is good but she's got some side effects from it, sickness and diahrea with blood in it, the information in the box describes the symptoms that she's got, so we've had to stop giving it her! She's started eating her food again today though and went out for a walk for the first time in a few days, so hopefully she will be 100% better tomorrow after a good sleep. 
Thank you for asking about her!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Pippa  please keep us posted on how she is doing. Does she have to go back to the vet at all?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

I will do  the vet said to return if the medicine didn't seem to be working, but she seemed back to her old self the day after taking the medicine. But on Saturday she was vomiting a lot and has been doing liquid poo's with blood in it. She hasn't vomited today but doesn't have a lot of energy, so a long sleep will do her good!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah that's so rubbish for her. I would pop her back to get just to check everything is ok, passing blood and vomiting, even if listed in side effects of drugs, is always something to check out at your vets.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

it sure is, think she's feeling really rough, think shes beginning to perk up though but will take her to vets if she's still poorly tomorrow!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Grace
I must have been in a time warp this past week as I missed your thread. I'm sorry Pippa was feeling unwell and I hope she is getting better now. No fun all the sickness and diarrhea. I don't like the sound of the blood though, keep in close contact with the vets. Have they suggested a light diet of chicken and rice?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha! And Pippa loves rice, she had some yesterday but threw it back up almost instantly, but she's had half a can of dog food today and has managed to keep it down!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh goodness...poor thing has had a rough time.


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefully she'll be 100% better soon, she's ready for a good walk haha


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Just caught this thread myself. So sorry to hear your little Darling is feeling poorly. I hope she makes a great recovery.

Sending you some Fairy Poo Dust and cuddles from Cara and I.

Kirsty xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Get well soon Pippa xx


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Aww thanks a lot!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Grace just read the whole thread hoping for a positive outcome, I really hope Pippa feels better soon, I'd keep the vet informed even if you only discuss over the phone,sickness and diahorrea really can't go on too long and the blood certainly could do with being mentioned. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you! She seems fine today, hopefully she will stay that way!


----------

